# Fruits Crumble (Fast and easy)



## KoraD (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi everyone ! 

This is just an easy version of fruits crumble I wanted to share. It's fast, cheap and efficient. You can modify it the way you want, I tried it several times with different fruits, sizes, it came differently each time but was never deceiving ! 

First, you may choose the quantity you like, just make sure you use the same quantity for each ingredient.  
*You need : *

_-Flour : 150g 
-Butter : 150g
-Sugar : 150g ( I usually put less, depending on with fruit I choose) 
-Fruits : Depending on the size of your baking pan, fruits should cover the base, at least 4/5 cm thick. Also make sure the fruits aren't too juicy.( otherwise your crumble is going to look like jam...)
-Vanilla sugar / honey / whatever you think would taste good!_

Cut the fruits in pieces (not too thin), grease the baking pan with butter and place the fruits flat ( amount of pieces should exceed half of the pan). 

Then, 
Start by mixing, the flour, sugar (vanilla sugar, ...). 
Cut the butter in cubes, then add them to your mix and grind it with your hands.
 Keep kneading until you obtain a 'sandy' pastry. During this step, you may add more flour, if needed, if the pastry you obtain is too thick. 

Finally, dredge your pastry over the fruits, again you may choose how thick you want the 'shortcrust' part to be. Then, you can had vanilla sugar, honey, the ingredient you like on the top. Leave it in the oven for approximately 30/40 minutes, 180° (again, adapt according to how you like it) !


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 4, 2018)

Welcome to DC..


Ross


----------

